# Question about Comments for a Work?



## MonagFam (Nov 17, 2015)

I love classical music, though I am by far an expert and have no real training. I used to get more classical music, but these days I either listen to what I have or take a chance on something new for free through my library. At one point, I had downloaded a piece by Elliot Schwartz called "Jack O'Lantern" for Chamber Orchestra and Lights.

When I went to look at some information, I came to this site https://composers.com/composers/elliott-schwartz/jack-olantern where the comments state:

"players all play from score; page turns are built in by the composer"

What does that mean? How does that work?

Thanks and sorry if this doesn't make a lot of sense.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

OK. I'll give it a shot since I'm a performed composer who has to create parts and scores all the time.

Normally each part (for example Violin I or Flute 2 or Timpani or Trombone 1, etc) of a chamber orchestra is separate. The part does not show any other player's part. Yes, their part may have cues of what another part does at certain points, but not every note as a score would show. So, a "score" shows what every instrument plays. Normally the only person who sees the "score" is the conductor. However some pieces do not use/require a conductor so that means each player needs more "information" especially if there is rhythmic and temporal complications. Thus having a performer reading off a score helps in executing the piece. But a score showing every part (each part is a staff, so a ten piece ensemble means 10 staves lined up vertically) means only a limited number of measures per page horizontally. Thus frequent page turns. Page turns require a performer not playing when it's time to turn. So in this case I assume that Violin I's score has different page turns vs Flute 2's score. Which is another way of saying that if a 10 piece chamber music work is involved, there would be 10 different layouts of the score so each of the 10 players has good page turns.


----------



## MonagFam (Nov 17, 2015)

Vasks said:


> OK. I'll give it a shot since I'm a performed composer who has to create parts and scores all the time.
> 
> Normally each part (for example Violin I or Flute 2 or Timpani or Trombone 1, etc) of a chamber orchestra is separate. The part does not show any other player's part. Yes, their part may have cues of what another part does at certain points, but not every note as a score would show. So, a "score" shows what every instrument plays. Normally the only person who sees the "score" is the conductor. However some pieces do not use/require a conductor so that means each player needs more "information" especially if there is rhythmic and temporal complications. Thus having a performer reading off a score helps in executing the piece. But a score showing every part (each part is a staff, so a ten piece ensemble means 10 staves lined up vertically) means only a limited number of measures per page horizontally. Thus frequent page turns. Page turns require a performer not playing when it's time to turn. So in this case I assume that Violin I's score has different page turns vs Flute 2's score. Which is another way of saying that if a 10 piece chamber music work is involved, there would be 10 different layouts of the score so each of the 10 players has good page turns.


Awesome! Thanks so much. I wouldn't have considered any of this. Very interesting.


----------

